# dewayne hayes COE campground



## bobrussell

here's a few pictures from this past week-end at DeWayne Hayes COE Campground on the Tenn-Tom Waterway near Columbus, MS.


----------



## happiestcamper

Did all those other sites stay empty? I go to a state campground in my area that's like that.


----------



## bobrussell

the pictures were taken on monday afternoon, after most folks had cleared out. all the water sites had been full, we stayed on one of the back loops just because that's where the in-laws had picked a spot. i'm gonna stay on a water site next time, like to watch the barges go by.


----------



## happiestcamper

Nothing beats a water site - unless it's freezing and the wind is coming off the water :snowman:


----------



## antigua

Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

